# Advice from the older to the newer.



## 99cents

Marry money.

Oh, you wanted three words...

Marry big money.


----------



## NC Plc

Go to college.


----------



## John Valdes

Listen
Learn
Live


----------



## Going_Commando

Workin hard and playin hard is fine. Just dont play hard if you have to work the next day.


----------



## LuckyLuke

At 11 years old I was told this "A good woman is like a horse, only get one that has good teeth as fixing teeth is expensive" Now I never understood the fixing of teeth on a horse but I did always make sure I was with someone that had healthy teeth.


----------



## Sparky Girl

Wear gloves when you can.

If it seems loud, it's wrecking your hearing - wear ear plugs.

Dust masks keep harmful dust out of your lungs.

Respirators do a better job.

Learn how the back works. If you are bent over for long periods, stand up and bend the other way, often. An orthopedic surgeon told me it puts the discs back into place. It worked for me.

Tough guys experience the most damage to their bodies because they think the advice above is for sissies.


----------



## PlugsAndLights

Get a good government job with a defined pension plan. If you can't do that,
marry someone with one of those jobs.
P&L


----------



## PlugsAndLights

Spend a little time every day to say to yourself; If I were to get hurt on this job, 
how would it likely happen? Then take appropriate precautions. 
P&L


----------



## emtnut

I'd have to say ...

#1 .... 


Nuthin ... I'm not old yet :no:


:laughing:


----------



## Majewski

Marry a nurse! Do what you want! Be safe and smart!


----------



## HackWork

There's a million things that can go here. It also greatly depends on your position.

The first thing that comes to mind applies to working as an employee, it is what the JATC instructor told us before we even started working. He said "_Always be doing something, even if there is nothing to do. If a group of guys are standing around talking because all the work is done, go find a broom and sweep the place or go organize some material. Stand out from the group in a good way._


----------



## MechanicalDVR

If a woman you are with brings a horse to mind in any way, swap women!

If she doesn't require love gloves, move on.

Buy only Stanley HD razor blades.



But seriously now,


You only get one body, treat it right and use the correct protection.

Listen twice as much as you talk.

Buy quality, clothes, boots, and tools.


----------



## splatz

Do not stand on a chair that has wheels.


----------



## emtnut

splatz said:


> Do not stand on a chair that has wheels.



Speaking from experience ?? :laughing:



I've never done that :no:


----------



## circuitman1

four come to mind that was told to me by a older gentleman when i was younger. 1. listen to your elders!, 2.never outspend your means!,3.take care of your tools & they will take care of you!4.if the first three fail talk GOD his door is open 24/7! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## splatz

emtnut said:


> Speaking from experience ?? :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never done that :no:


OH yeah


----------



## splatz

Here's one real one I saw on a sign at Hoover Dam, I don't remember if it was in by the turbines or what 

The Most Important Safety Device is a CAREFUL MAN.


----------



## splatz

Here's another one, real serious one: talk to a professional and educate yourself about money EARLY in your life, learn about things like a budget, debt, savings, investing, etc. Educate yourself, the system educates you on a lot of other things, your job, safety, etc. etc., but it leaves most people ignorant abut this very important matter.


----------



## LuckyLuke

I was once told something similar to this:


----------



## wcord

splatz said:


> Do not stand on a chair that has wheels.


chairs with wheels are easy.
It's the swivel chairs that hurt


----------



## chicken steve

Cowboy is far to kind.....

The illusion of beauty and truth imposes far to an aphrodesiac for them to be objective

More that is what the penchant of mileage , that would be your guide


~CS~


----------



## Peter Eikenberry

Most of my life I have been in the safety biz either indirectly or as my primary job. But I have always had one saying on my desk. It's from a novel by R A Heinlein the noted author,
"Never underestimate the power of human stupidity" 
keep that thought in mind when working with others.


----------



## 19delta

Learn to ask questions when necessary but think before you speak. A lot of times you can work through something yourself. The key is to be able to determine when to ask and how to ask. 

Be a part of the group. You should pick who you socialize with. With this advice comes a caveat though. You actually want to stand out from the rest, but you also want to "fit in". 

Always have a tape, knife, hot stick (voltage detector), sidecutters, and your typical screw drivers. It might be overkill if your digging a ditch but I personally feel like it's another way to set you apart and show your eagerness to advance.

GO TO SCHOOL!!! Don't just test out! Even if you only learn one thing that helps you impress your boss in conversation that the "seasoned journeyman" wasn't able to help out with it will be worth it. On the other side of the coin you may be able to diagnose something doing sidework that the previous EC the homeowner or GC called out wasn't able to explain or figure out.

Always keep working! Up until the last possible minute!! If it's a foreman or supervisor wanting to talk you can play the game and show interest but try your best to get back to work!


----------



## TGGT

Squeaky wheel gets the grease.

It may also get replaced.


----------



## chicken steve

My advice is if it's too loud, you're too old.....






~CS~


----------



## the-apprentice

saftey glasses and ear plugs.

if in a few years you feel like you know it all take a step back, you dont.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

the-apprentice said:


> saftey glasses and ear plugs.
> 
> if in a few years you feel like you know it all take a step back, you dont.


hard hat, knee pads, back brace, anti vibration gloves, safety vest, etc , etc


All those things will ensure a longer useful work life!


----------



## frenchelectrican

My simple rules .,,

Always expect the *UNEXPECTED* !!!


Prepare your work area to be safe and do whatever it need to keep everyone safe.

Keep it safe and everyone go home everynight in one peice. 

Use common sense with working evroment and change it as need to be.

you only live once so a big guy upstair is watching you to keep you safe so please do everything safe.


----------



## telsa

Don't get old. :no:

It sucks. 

But if you insist, then marry well and have a happy family. 

It's the only way to counter-punch father time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> Don't get old. :no:
> 
> It sucks.
> 
> But if you insist, then marry well and have a happy family.
> 
> It's the only way to counter-punch father time.


Don't try to change mother nature, it's futile!


----------



## macmikeman

My advice to young men. Don't take any wooden nickels and zip your pants on backwards.


----------



## AWW

1) A place for everything and everything in its place.
2) Never become part of the circuit.
3) Make your own retirement plan, don't depend on the one from the company.
4) Safety is NO ACCIDENT.
5) Learn something new everyday.
6) The person who know's how will always have a job, the person who knows why will be his boss.
7) When you talk, you are only repeating what you already know. But if you listen, you may learn something new. God gave you one mouth and two ears.


----------



## John Valdes

I will never forget when I started my apprenticeship.
They sent me to work with an old hand that knew the job very well. He was almost ready to retire.
He opened the main electrical/control panel for a diesel electric locomotive.
I looked in that beast and told him I would never be able to figure all that out.

He told me to stick with it. Work hard, listen, ask questions and learn how to read the schematics for locomotive.
But what he told me next is what I will never forget.

He also told me one day, the light in my head will come on and all the things I have learned will come together and would "get it". 

I can remember the day it happened. That's when I really started to learn.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

John Valdes said:


> I will never forget when I started my apprenticeship.
> They sent me to work with an old hand that knew the job very well. He was almost ready to retire.
> He opened the main electrical/control panel for a diesel electric locomotive.
> I looked in that beast and told him I would never be able to figure all that out.
> 
> He told me to stick with it. Work hard, listen, ask questions and learn how to read the schematics for locomotive.
> But what he told me next is what I will never forget.
> 
> He also told me one day, the light in my head will come on and all the things I have learned will come together and would "get it".
> 
> I can remember the day it happened. That's when I really started to learn.


That is awesome, I had a very similar experience. I wish I could pass that type wisdom onto an apprentice and hope I have to some extent.


----------



## Majewski

When it clicks and you realized you're learning something....it's so exciting.
It won't happen every day but the more you can make that happen the better!


----------



## just the cowboy

*Almost same on machine*



John Valdes said:


> I will never forget when I started my apprenticeship.
> They sent me to work with an old hand that knew the job very well. He was almost ready to retire.
> He opened the main electrical/control panel for a diesel electric locomotive.
> I looked in that beast and told him I would never be able to figure all that out.
> 
> He told me to stick with it. Work hard, listen, ask questions and learn how to read the schematics for locomotive.
> But what he told me next is what I will never forget.
> 
> He also told me one day, the light in my head will come on and all the things I have learned will come together and would "get it".
> 
> I can remember the day it happened. That's when I really started to learn.


Mine was with a 4'x6' relay cabinet. But I was also thankful that is what I learned in voc-tech. When I was in Voc Tech I was in indrustrial control shop. All I thought was "This is not an electrician they wire houses", so my teacher let me work on the redo of our shop running conduit but I still had to learn controls. Best move was learning relay logic.


----------



## wildleg

-never try to make chicken salad out of chicken sh!t

-lead by example. If you can't or won't do the crap that is coming out of your mouth, that you are telling other people to do, it is time to shut up.

-never show anger when you are angry. If you ever decide to express anger, do it for show and only to make a point, and after you have had time to completely understand what made you angry.

-similarly, don't get mad. get even. In fact, when you get even, get more than even, so you have some profit.


----------



## Roseelectric

Always remember to work safe!
It is much too easy to become complacent in our trade. Especially as we get older and have been subject to repetitive tasks for many years.


----------



## Roseelectric

If you have an ego, kill it !
It dramatically imperils the learning process for human beings.


----------



## 3DDesign

Keep up with technology. Know more about advancements in your field than anyone else. If you do, you'll always be in demand.


----------



## CGW

Stay single. 

All the good women are all married up. 

Also, no kids.


----------



## Essex

1. Be on time

2. Ask questions. 

3. Work safe.


----------



## Wiresmith

-always say no when you think something is not safe, even if its you seeing someone else doing something unsafe.
-always say no when someone tells you to install something below standard (any and all standards even if it is only your standard and not written anywhere).
-always ask for the correct material to do the job even if your foreman just got back from the supply house for you.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Don't talk politics or religion with anyone you want to remain friends with. Never work with or for family, unless it is a freebie job from the get go. Never date anyone at work, no matter how cute she looks in Carhartt.


----------



## brian john

Always carry a pencil


----------



## John Valdes

MechanicalDVR said:


> Don't talk politics or religion with anyone you want to remain friends with. Never work with or for family, unless it is a freebie job from the get go. Never date anyone at work, no matter how cute she looks in Carhartt.


My old man always told me to never discuss politics and religion with friends. He was right.
Now, I tell my kids to not talk politics and religion with friends or family.


----------



## knomore

If I could go back and advise my younger self I would say... take care of your back.


----------

